# The Magical Skew



## mecompco (Sep 21, 2016)

Ok, I won a Magical Skew on my ride on the Loser's Train (sometimes it pays to be a Loser!). I promised Bob I would write a review on the tool. Disclosure: I am NOT a skew user--I've not perfected sharpening or using the tool. I formally made my pens using a HSS 3/4" gouge. 

I really like the MS. The tool itself is very well made--the handle (I got the short one) is heavy and feels good in the hand. The finish is great, it is heavy duty, and just feels like a quality tool. I was afraid the short handle would be a detriment (my HSS tool are all 16-18") but really it is not bad at all--just a little different. The knurling is sharp and the anodizing is well done--it just feels good in the hand. The cutter holder is heavy as well, and is secured into the handle by two hex head grub screws so it doesn't move.

Here are some pix (or it didn't happen!): 









I first tried the round cutter, and turned my first ever bottle stopper.





The finish was OK--was able to go right to the MM for wet sanding.

Then I attached the square cutter, and fell in love with the tool. It took a little bit to get used to keeping the tool on the angle provided, but once I did, I loved it. I should note that this is my first use of a carbide tool. This really removes material nicely. I can do a good job with my gouge, but with acrylics I have to stop and hit it with my belt grinder every few minutes. Not so with the carbide.

Here are a couple of pens I did using the square cutter from start to finish:

A Carbon Fiber Cigar--right from the Magical Skew to the MM:





A SS Braid Cigar--again, from lathe to MM:





Finally, just turned this Circuit Board blank--this is the finish from the MS:








Now, the above blank was finished using the MS as a scraper. I know that's "taboo", but it does an admiral job. I did the majority of the turning using the built-in angle, but (mis)used the tool as a flat scraper at the end. The finish is perfectly smooth and will go right to the MM. 

Overall, I am impressed. If I were laying down my own "hard-earned", I would probably go with the longer handle, even though the short handle is fine. If you are a skew master, you probably won't be interested in this tool. If, however, you are skew-challenged as am I, this tool is great. Really, all I want do do is turn pens, and I've not touched my HSS tools since I received  this.

Bottom line: I think the Magical Skew is a great tool--very well made, feels great in the hand, and makes turning cylinders much easier. I hope you find this review helpful.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 21, 2016)

I use the Magical Skew almost all of the time from start to finish.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you, and very nice work! What makes it different from the others please?


----------



## Magicbob (Sep 21, 2016)

The cutter is mounted on a hex shaped shaft that presents the cutter at a 60 degree angle, this allows it to cut instead of scrape.


----------



## Magicbob (Sep 21, 2016)

Michael, Thanks for the review, glad you liked it


----------



## TonyL (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you Bob.


----------



## mmayo (Oct 3, 2016)

I just gave my newly purchased Magical Skew a workout. I had tried it with the round carbide cutter with wooden pen bodies and I was not a fan. I was new to the tool.  I tried today using a 2" radius carbide with alumilite, Italian acrylic and acrylic acetate and loved it. I turned 99-95% of each tube quickly and smoothly with the tool. I finished with an Easy Wood Tools 2" radius cutter. I will use it again any time I turn. I will also try it again with wood since usually wood is easier to turn for me. 








Plenty of blanks for a good test. I really like both alumilite from Exotic Blanks and Italian acrylic from MrBurls on this site.


----------



## mecompco (Oct 3, 2016)

I've done a dozen more pens with it. Honestly, I haven't touched my other tools since I got it. It's really nice not to have to stop and sharpen my gouge every few minutes when turning certain acrylics. Really, the only problem I've had is when trying to get into tight spaces as the cutting tool holder, though cut back, is still a bit thick. I also wouldn't mind if there were a flat at the bottom so that one could more easily use it as a scraper, but I do so and it's pretty easy to keep flat.

I, too, really prefer the square cutter--the round one is pretty aggressive and I can get a nice clean finish with the square one. My goal is pretty much to be able to go from the lathe right to the MM, and this does the trick. 

Although I got it for free (thanks again!), I'd not feel at all bad about spending the money. It really feels good in the hand and there's no one how can say it's not a solidly built tool.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Magicbob (Oct 3, 2016)

mecompco said:


> Really, the only problem I've had is when trying to get into tight spaces as the cutting tool holder, though cut back, is still a bit thick. I also wouldn't mind if there were a flat at the bottom so that one could more easily use it as a scraper, but I do so and it's pretty easy to keep flat.
> 
> Regards,
> Michael



Michael, the tool belongs to you, take it to the grinder and shape the end as you want it. I have one that I rounded off, as I use the round cutter the most. Just be sure you don't take too much off, the cutter needs a little support. 

Bob


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 5, 2016)

Why not just put a bit of   thick metal tube over the end  when you want to use it flat? Hold the tube with a top grub screw through it and scrape away.

If you need a flat on it grind the tube a bit.

Just a thought...
Ian


----------



## mmayo (Oct 13, 2016)

I just finished several Jr Gent II and several Sierras all with fairly difficult burl grain. The blanks were expensive and this was an acid test for the 2" radius square cutter in the MagicSkew. It passed very well and there was a smooth cutting action. Perhaps 95% of the turning was completed with the MagicSkew. I still true up the edge of the blank and do final leveling with a smaller 2" radius carbide tool. I am sold. I do have mastery of the skew on my long range bucket list for the final smoothing. 

I suggest Bob smooth the two faces of his tool much better that contact the toolrest.  I removed the cutter and sanded it to make it smoother and the side to side action seemed much better. I have Rick Herrell's tool rests and a regularly smooth them so the rest was not an issue. Just a suggestion.  

I will post photos of the pens, but they require the full photographic setup.


----------



## mecompco (Oct 13, 2016)

The more I use this, the more I like it. It has significantly increased my productivity. As a reminder, this is my first time with a carbide tool, so perhaps I'd be equally impressed with a non-magical carbide skew. But, I really like the feel of the tool--the handle is great and I've easily gotten used to the short one that I have. I do alternate between using the built-in angle and using it straight up as a scraper. 

Just re-turned a couple circuit board pens that I'd left a bit to "pregnant" for my evolving tastes. The MS left a finish nice enough that I was able to skip the first two grits of MM. I've lost track of how many pens I've done with it and I'm still using the first side of the carbide insert. It is SO nice not the have to sharpen every few minutes like I did with my HSS gouge, especially with acrylic blanks.

Wish I'd gone this way a long time ago! I know it's not the answer for all turning activities, but for creating small cylinders, I don't know how you could beat it.

Regards,
Michael


----------

